# ss kona stuff question about dropouts



## dalton8 (Aug 15, 2007)

sorry if this should be posted in the kona section but i figured more people read this.
so i was thinking about making my kona stuff single speed but wanted to know if i had to get a chain tensioner because it has both vertical and horizontal dropouts. sorry for the small images but my camera has run outta charge. also to save another thread im thinking about putting pike forks on my bike i can get the 409s or the 454s for the same price, what would you guys recommend for dirtjumping, im thinking the 409s even though theyre the lower end they are solid crowns, are they alright for djing? i dont like the marzocchi dirtjumper 3s. thanks


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

You don't need a tensionner, you should read the link in my signature to help you out.

It is a fork, not some forks:thumbsup:, with that said, the 409 is just fine, but have you looked at the argyle? It is closer in axle to crown height and would allow you to remain at the same geometry you are now. The pike does not ramp up as much near the end of the travel.

The pike when set at 95mm(which is what I recommend putting it at for DJ, you don't want it stealing your energy while you jump so the stiffer the better) will have approx 15mm less a2c height, which will slightly steepen your head angle and lower your BB height, this can be good or bad, depending on how you like your bike to feel.

Also, check for downtube clearance, the pike is known to have this problem. Measure the space you have between the fork crown and the downtube when you x-up, you should have at least a good 20mm or the pike will have trouble clearing it.


----------



## dalton8 (Aug 15, 2007)

i really like the u-turn thing though and it has my last name on the side of the fork, how much is an argyle fork?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

dalton8 said:


> i really like the u-turn thing though and it has my last name on the side of the fork, how much is an argyle fork?


U-turn feature is very nice indeed, but unless you do some freeriding/trail riding with it, it isn't needed and is more of a gimmick IMO.

No idea on pricing on either so I can't help you there.


----------



## dalton8 (Aug 15, 2007)

do you think pike fork would be alright on this frame? like no downtube clearence issue? also if i had it set at 100mm it wouldnt change the geo at all right? and would the pikes be strong enough to hold up to jumping?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Pike would be fine. Drop the x-firm spring in there if you get the coil. You might want an elastomer too. If you get the air, they're very easy to tune, and air really doesn't require that much more maintenance than a coil.

Get the 409. The 454 is lighter, but also more fragile. The 454 has a hollow crown and aluminum steer tube. The 409 has a solid crown and steel steer tube. The 409 will also have the most DT clearance because of the "internal" Floodgate. Instead of having a big honking knob on top, you adjust Floodgate via a 2.5mm allen key (same as the rebound knob).


----------



## dalton8 (Aug 15, 2007)

is there an internet website that stocks xfirm springs, because all my lbs are sh*t and hardly stock anything


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

No point in stocking stuff that won't move. They can order it all easily enough though.


----------

